# Help with old Hearthstone soapstone stoves



## Idomeneus (Sep 15, 2017)

These two are for sale near me. They are asking $500 each. I don't know anything about soapstone stoves. Trying to replace my too small VC intrepid with something bigger. I like the look of these which is important to my wife for our old Victorian house. Below is the info I got from the seller. What are the potential problem areas here?

_I am the original owner of 30 years. The large Hearthstone I, has been used for years to heat my former log home. It has been rebuilt a couple times and parts are still available. It is rated at about 90,000 BTU. This is a 800 lb stove, still very usable and a very pretty stove. The smaller Hearthstone III was in my bedroom. At about 350 lbs, still a heavy stove as it is cast iron and soapstone construction. It has a catalytic converter to help it burn even more efficiently. This stove in 30 years was probably used less than 30 days total in 30 years. It is rated at about 30,000 BTU. This stove is also a very pretty stove and in very good shape.Both stoves are ready for the season. I do not think the catalytic needs to be replaced but stove has not been burnt in years and can run without the use of the catalytic unit.










_


----------



## fbelec (Sep 16, 2017)

i have a hearthstone 2 right in the middle of those two. what size house are you heating? my h2 has a small firebox so i can get 3 to 4 hours burn and it will continue heating for 1 to 2 hours after on the built up heat from the soapstone. the h1 is a huge stove if you are looking to heat a big area that will work and it will hold a good amount of wood. it goes thru a good amout of wood also. the h3 is a very small stove. that will have to be in a small area. the h2 if i remember is only good for 1200 squarefoot area so the h3 i think is 600 squarefoot area. 500 for the h3 is steep 500 for the h1 isn't bad especially if it does not have to be rebuilt.


----------



## defiant3 (Sep 16, 2017)

While it was true until recently, it is NOT the case that all parts are available for EITHER of these stoves.

If your intention is to use one or both of these for primary heat I'd take a pass.


----------



## Idomeneus (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you both!


----------



## Rich L (Oct 5, 2017)

Idomeneus said:


> These two are for sale near me. They are asking $500 each. I don't know anything about soapstone stoves. Trying to replace my too small VC intrepid with something bigger. I like the look of these which is important to my wife for our old Victorian house. Below is the info I got from the seller. What are the potential problem areas here?
> 
> _I am the original owner of 30 years. The large Hearthstone I, has been used for years to heat my former log home. It has been rebuilt a couple times and parts are still available. It is rated at about 90,000 BTU. This is a 800 lb stove, still very usable and a very pretty stove. The smaller Hearthstone III was in my bedroom. At about 350 lbs, still a heavy stove as it is cast iron and soapstone construction. It has a catalytic converter to help it burn even more efficiently. This stove in 30 years was probably used less than 30 days total in 30 years. It is rated at about 30,000 BTU. This stove is also a very pretty stove and in very good shape.Both stoves are ready for the season. I do not think the catalytic needs to be replaced but stove has not been burnt in years and can run without the use of the catalytic unit.
> 
> ...


 If the hearthstone one is in good shape take it.I get 14hrs of good heat from mine with a  pipe damper and good draft.


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2017)

Give the interior a good examination too. Look for light leaks, then look at the secondary tube condition and the baffle too.


----------



## Farmer Chundo (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi there, do you have the contact information for the seller of these stoves (if you haven't pur


Idomeneus said:


> These two are for sale near me. They are asking $500 each. I don't know anything about soapstone stoves. Trying to replace my too small VC intrepid with something bigger. I like the look of these which is important to my wife for our old Victorian house. Below is the info I got from the seller. What are the potential problem areas here?
> 
> _I am the original owner of 30 years. The large Hearthstone I, has been used for years to heat my former log home. It has been rebuilt a couple times and parts are still available. It is rated at about 90,000 BTU. This is a 800 lb stove, still very usable and a very pretty stove. The smaller Hearthstone III was in my bedroom. At about 350 lbs, still a heavy stove as it is cast iron and soapstone construction. It has a catalytic converter to help it burn even more efficiently. This stove in 30 years was probably used less than 30 days total in 30 years. It is rated at about 30,000 BTU. This stove is also a very pretty stove and in very good shape.Both stoves are ready for the season. I do not think the catalytic needs to be replaced but stove has not been burnt in years and can run without the use of the catalytic unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Farmer Chundo (Oct 10, 2022)

Farmer Chundo said:


> Hi there, do you have the contact information for the seller of these stoves (if you haven't pur


(if you haven't purchased them yourself already!)
Thanks, Chundo


----------

